

Kaspar Hauser - MrJagil
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaspar_Hauser

======
ducuboy
Great movie: "The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser" (original title "Every Man for
Himself and God Against All") -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071691/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071691/)

~~~
MrJagil
Notice though, that it doesn't include the aspect of Kaspar's lying nor the
gun shot episode.

But I agree, a very nice film.

